# Soldadras tipo TIC y MIG



## dant (Jun 12, 2007)

Holas:

Si hay alguien que me pueda pasar información sobre el funcionamiento de las maquinas de soldar tipo TIC y MIG.


gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2007)

yo tambien ando buscando, por ahora, nada


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2007)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldadura_por_arco
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldadura_TIG


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Gracias fogonazooo
Pero yo estoy interezado en la parte electronica


----------



## Napesh (Jun 17, 2007)

Pregunten aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/todo-sobre-maquinas-soldar-8134/


----------



## darioibh (Jul 5, 2007)

hola, aca les envio la respuesta del funcionamiento de cada proceso de soldadura, el tig (tungsten inert gas) y mig - mag (metal - inert gas) (metal - active gas)

por empezar, para hablar del proceso tig, vale acotar que se emplea tensión contínua, y la fuente de alimentación tiene que tener la caracteristica de poseer control de la corriente de salida (constant current, o CC, en la jerga) emplea un electrodo no cinsumible, a donde se conecta el polo negativo, meintras que el positivo, va a masa. para proteger el elctrodo, se usa un gas inerte típicamente el argón, que se añade a la soldadura, en la misma torcha portaelectrodo. el electrodo es generalmente de tungsteno toriado, y en corriente superiores a los 125 amp se prefiere usar refrigeración forzada, con agua circulante, que se refrigera en un refrigerador. Dentro de la rama, existen dos tipos fundamentales de encendido: con o son alta frecuencoa (mal llamado, dado que la alta frecuencia, an la mayoria de los casos opera con la frecuencia de red, 50ó 60 ciclos, es en realidad alta tensión)
sin alta frecuencia, uno debe raspar el electrodo en el materia, produciendo contaminación del mismo, cráteres en la soperficie de soldadura, y el arcon en el electrodo se puede convertir errático. Por medio de la alta frecuencia (alta tensión) en el momento de accionar el gatillo, se produce un arco voltaico, que permite el encendido del arco principal. cuando éste se establece, debe dejar de funcionar la alta frecuencia

es menester mencionar, que para ciertos metales (aluminio, manganeso, etc) se debe usar corriente alterna, y una torcha que permita la carga térmica generada. se debe usar torcha con refrigeracion por agua, y el equipo debe poseer alta frecuencia, de manera permanente, porque con cada cambio de ciclo de la corriente, el arco se desceba, y para evitar eso, la alta tensión del encendido no permite eso. para acero, acero inoxidable y otros, es necesario solamente alta frecuencia en el inicio. especialmente en aceros de alta calidad de terminacion del producto, tal como trabajos en acero inoxidable.

proceso mig - mag:

ambops procedimientos son los mismos, en donde difiere el tipo de gas a emplear, si es activo quimicamente con la soldadura (mag) o inerte con la soldadura (mig)

en los mismos, se requiere corriente contínua, positivo en la torcha, emplea un electrodo de alambre contínuo, se requiere un devanador que moviliza el alambre a traves de la torcha, y sale junto con el gas, por la denominada "busa" y el contacto electrico se establece por un pico de contacto, en la punta de la torcha. actualmente, es muy comun en el mercado sudamericano el uso de el acople "euro" para la torcha. La fuente de poder, tiene que controlar la tensión (fuente de potencial constante) mientras que la corriente empleada en la soldadura se ajusta con la velocidad de salida del alambre, donde tambien se tiene en cuenta el diametro del alambre. existen diferentes medidas, desde 0.6 mm hasta 3.2 o mas mm. el gas tipicamente usado para mag es el anhidrido carbonico (co2) y para mig, una mezcla de argon con co2. tambien existen diferentes mezclas para casos especiales, tantao para mig, mag y tig.

los alambres que se emplean, son correspondientes al material a soldar, sea acero, aceros con aleaciones especiales, acero inoxidables, etc

en caso de soldadoras autiomaticas, se emplea este proceso, nada mas que se controla por medio de computadora, o en una posicion fija de la torcha y/o pieza. por eso a éste proceso también se lo denomina (semiautomatico, dadao que el soldador tiene que mover la torcha. en el caso del arco sumergido, es lo mismo, nada mas que se emplea un flux granulado, que se vierte delante de la torcha, mientras ésta va soldadndo debajo del deposito de flux, y la calidad de soldadura es excelente.


----------



## darioibh (Jul 5, 2007)

bueno, te comento que no es nada del otro mundo eso. tenes fuentes que controlan la salida con un nucleo saturable, ya sea con coriente continua, o por distintos puntos en el bobinado, o las que son tiristorizadas, donde se controla la corriente de salida con tiristores. hay modelos que vienen con igbt, las llamadas soldadoras inverter, que trabajan de la sigiente manera, sean monofiasicas, bi o trifasicas: por un lado, un puente rectificador convierte todas las fases de entrada a corriente continua, la salida es filtrada por capacitores (tenemos tensiones de los 300 vdc en caso de soldadoras monofasicas, 460 vdcen caso de 380 vca). luego viene una etapa de control con igbt, generalmente controlada por procesador, o en el mas humilde de los casos, con el integrado UC3844 o similar. de ahi, va a parar a un transformador, conde convierte esa tension  antes mencionada, en valores del 50-90 voltios en el secundario, dependiendo quein la fabrique. Esab posee cerca de 65 voltis, mientras que lincoln electric y miller trabajan cerca de los 90 volt de salida. del secundario pasa por una bobina de choque (actua como filtro de salida) y de ahi va a los electrodos. la salida generalmente va protegida con varistores y capacitores, pera evitar interferencias radiales. y las tiristorizadas, lo hacen controlando el disparo de los tiristores, nada mas. ah! y la diferencia entre controlar la salida de la maquina, para uso en tig o electrodos comunes (proceso gmaw) o para semi o automatica, va en la construccion de los bobinados de la maquina, con excepcion de las inverter, que lo hacen por el control de ancho de pulso.

saluditos, dario ibacache


----------



## darioibh (Jul 5, 2007)

me olvide de mencionar una cosa de las soldadoras inverter: de la salida del transformador, la salida es rectificada por medio de igbts, en la mayoria de los casos, sino en los electrodos tendremos tension alterna de alta frecuencia (pequeño gran detalle, no?)

y tambien hay soldadoras tiristorizadas, que emulan la tension alterna, lo unico que hacen para simular la tension alterna es encender y apagar los tiristores y/o igbt en lapsos de tiiempo mayores a los que se usan para realizar la conmutacion; dicho de otra manera, conmutan contolando la salida con la frecuencia establecida para esa poeración, pero se habilitan o no a una frecuencia similar a la de la red electrica. 

saludos!!

dario!!!


----------



## murcy (Oct 17, 2011)

*tengo un problema con una semiautomatica me cambiaron las teclas y quedaron mal conectadas no funciona el ventilador y queda en modo de aacion permanente pero el alambre anda perfecto con el alambre  !!!¿?¿?¿?
*


----------

